# How does she find this comfortable?!



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Can you believe she slept like this? :001_huh:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh you made me chuckle (rep for that)! She's beautiful, but I don't see how on earth she could possibly comfy! She looks quite content though


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> Oh you made me chuckle (rep for that)! She's beautiful, but I don't see how on earth she could possibly comfy! She looks quite content though


She's crazy :001_huh: 
Thanks for the rep


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL...Great pics...so cute.


Thanks Ony!


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

That last photo made me giggle! lol She must have been comfy.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

jaxx said:


> That last photo made me giggle! lol She must have been comfy.


Either that or she's just daft :laugh:


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

ahhhhhhhh the pics are so cute and funny made me laugh , she's a gorgeous cat, they do sleep in all sorts of odd places.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ziggyjrt said:


> ahhhhhhhh the pics are so cute and funny made me laugh , she's a gorgeous cat, they do sleep in all sorts of odd places.


Thank you 
Cats never cease to amaze me!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL!!! Thats so funny!

Cats really do sleep anywhere!! My lot are nearly as bad!

Here is a pic taken in my old house where i first had the girls, Stitch was about 7 months here!

She was sleeping on my friend until my camera shutter sound woke her up!!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> LOL!!! Thats so funny!
> 
> Cats really do sleep anywhere!! My lot are nearly as bad!
> 
> ...


Aw that is so sweet!!! 

Cats really can get comfortable anywhere!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Aw that is so sweet!!!
> 
> Cats really can get comfortable anywhere!


Yes, bless them, cats truly are special Lol!!!!
x


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

haha that is so funny, cats are so crazy sometimes. Thanks for making me smile today


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

waterlily said:


> haha that is so funny, cats are so crazy sometimes. Thanks for making me smile today


You're more than welcome 

She is such a baby. She slept like that for about an hour before she came to me for cuddles. She loves to lay like a baby in the crook of my arm. She's just a really weird cat!










She also loves to do this;


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

sequeena said:


> You're more than welcome
> 
> She is such a baby. She slept like that for about an hour before she came to me for cuddles. She loves to lay like a baby in the crook of my arm. She's just a really weird cat!
> 
> ...


You're cat sounds as insane as my Theo!! The real tester is, can she fall asleep on her back on the sofa while her front paws are touching the floor and her head is hanging off?? If she can do that she is definietly as mad as Theo!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> You're cat sounds as insane as my Theo!! The real tester is, can she fall asleep on her back on the sofa while her front paws are touching the floor and her head is hanging off?? If she can do that she is definietly as mad as Theo!!


Haha! Our settee is too big and she is too small to do this but give her time!

Sky does that though :laugh:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hahahaha lol, them pictures made me laugh,....they do sleep in some funny places and some unusual positions,


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ha ha thats such great pics and gorg cat.


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh bless I love the way cats sleep!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> hahahaha lol, them pictures made me laugh,....they do sleep in some funny places and some unusual positions,





sullivan said:


> Ha ha thats such great pics and gorg cat.





Miss-Meow said:


> Oh bless I love the way cats sleep!!


Thanks all she always amuses me


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww she's so cute and shes got soo big!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

kittykat said:


> Aww she's so cute and shes got soo big!


She's 6 months old today :yikes:


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

awww same age as my boy! he's huge now too lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

kittykat said:


> awww same age as my boy! he's huge now too lol


Aww pics!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

sequeena said:


> Aww pics!


lol I've been so lazy putting pics on cos I have literally hundreds of them !! I will though just for you!  tomorrow prob as Im gonna have me tea now lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

kittykat said:


> lol I've been so lazy putting pics on cos I have literally hundreds of them !! I will though just for you!  tomorrow prob as Im gonna have me tea now lol


Yay! 
Can't wait to see them x


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAAwwwwwww how super cute is she :001_wub: i love the 3rd piccy she looks like one of my daughters cuddly s thrown over the chair !   x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Midnight said:


> AAAwwwwwww how super cute is she :001_wub: i love the 3rd piccy she looks like one of my daughters cuddly s thrown over the chair !   x


LMAO she is cute and cuddly until she gets her claws out! :laugh:


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

wow she really is out. Its amazing where cats can fall asleep. She even looks comfortable.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

sarahberra said:


> wow she really is out. Its amazing where cats can fall asleep. She even looks comfortable.


Oh she was I think. She stayed there for at least an hour!


----------

